# Front-end grafico emerge

## kestral

Esiste un front-end grafico per KDE di emerge?

----------

## blackfede

Non credo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Hai problemi ad usare la riga di comando?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si che esiste ma non so come e'

```
*  app-portage/kportage [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.6.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 484 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.freesoftware.fsf.org/kportage/

      Description: A graphical frontend for portage
```

----------

## blackfede

Dagli screenshoot presenti sul sito non deve essere male...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

io l'avevo provato molto tempo fa e non era il massimo della stabilita'.

ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Dagli screenshoot presenti sul sito non deve essere male...  

 

Troppo lento e secondo me si fa molto ma molto prima senza u'interfaccia grafica  :Smile: 

----------

## blackfede

Certo certo, io non ho nessuna intenzione di lasciare l'interfaccia grafica, ma un bel tool grafico per aiutare i nuovi non sarebbe male!  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

l'ho provato e funzionava... pero' preferisco di gran lunga la shell, in questo caso risulta davvero piu' comoda a mio avviso

----------

## silian87

Io sto progettando di fare un front end grafico per emerge, ma che faccia vedere anche i pacchetti instalati, un po'  come quello di mandrake, ma con molte, molte piu' funzionalita'. Se qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi (pensavo python e wxwidgets o gtk2, ma devo ancora impararli entrambi). Questo frojnt end dovra' essere il punto di forza della distro che sto facendo, Gulp!

----------

## xchris

esiste un altro front end grafico di emerge:

http://kemerge.sourceforge.net/

Io sto implementando un piccolo script che permette di fare:

emerge -DU world senza problemi

Infatti se avete una distro x86 e installate ebuild masked non potra' mai funzionare.

E quindi mi ritrovo a fare l'update a mano :S

(ricordo che -DU fa l'upgrade e non fa nessun downgrade)

Esiste per shell anche femerge.. ma anche questa non funziona per il mio piccolo problema.

ciao

----------

## Gavrila

 *xchris wrote:*   

> esiste un altro front end grafico di emerge:
> 
> http://kemerge.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Io sto implementando un piccolo script che permette di fare:
> ...

 

se si mette la categoria e il nome del pacchetto masked in /etc/portage/package.unmask funziona egregiamente  :Wink: 

----------

## popoilre

porthole...è un front-end grafico fatto con le gtk per emerge...

----------

## xchris

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se si mette la categoria e il nome del pacchetto masked in /etc/portage/package.unmask funziona egregiamente 

 

effettivamente  :Smile: 

cmq femerge non mi esalta per le poche info che restituisce.

bhe ormai siamo in ballo e balliamo  :Smile: 

presto postero' un link per chi lo vuole provare.

ciauz

----------

## b10m

Sinceramente mi sembra molto facile la riga di comando... magari x i "novizi" si potrebbe fare un .sh che lancia prima un emerge sunc e poi un emerge -uv world ma credo bastino 5 minuti per leggersri il manuale di portage e imparare quei 2 comandi indispensabili...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *b10m wrote:*   

> ma credo bastino 5 minuti per leggersri il manuale di portage e imparare quei 2 comandi indispensabili...

 

Se uno ha fatto l'installazione emerge sync lo conosce gia' e per emerge -uv world penso che se cerca nel forum trova tanta d quella doc anche in italiano.

----------

## xchris

effettivamente il sync e' il primo che si imapara...

io lo vedo + come una comodita'..

per le operazioni di tutti i giorni

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vorrei anche segnalare

```
*  app-portage/portagemaster

      Latest version available: 0.2.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 33 kB

      Homepage:    http://portagemaster.sourceforge.net/

      Description: A java portage browser and installer
```

Io non l'ho mai provato ma sembra molto interessante come progetto magari qualcuno l'ha provato e puo' dire se funziona bene.

----------

## silian87

Credo che restando in ambito gentoo emerge da terminale sia il migliore. Ma se si vogliono fare altre distro gentoo based (  :Mr. Green:  ) , specialmente se live, ci vorrebbe una buona interfaccia, ma che non mascheri il vero lavoro di emerge. Dovrebbe avere una console intergata che fa vedere le operazioni di compilazione...

----------

## cerri

/me betatester del programmillo di xchris (davvero carino).

Secondo me la soluzione del portage.unmask non è la migliore: preferisco vedere quello che succede, e il programma di xchris risolve proprio questo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vi segnalo anche questo progetto e un'interfaccia web per portage http://remerge.sourceforge.net/

----------

## xchris

il mio Qmerge e' molto + semplice ed e' sotto shell.

Il suo scopo principale e' quello di semplificare l'operazione che + spesso viene fatta:

emerge -DU world

Consente di settare anche le Use flags in modo interattivo e con la descrizione per ognuna di esse.

Se non l'ho ancora postato e' perche' ha qc bug (poca roba sembra) e ultimamente di tempo ne ho poco.

(e poi spesso lo smanettone snobba qc script che presenti un minimo di interfaccia (anche se con dialog) e immagino che sia di poco interesse)

ciao

----------

## xchris

faccio vedere un paio si screenshots...

relativi alla parte + interessante

settaggio USE globali http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/simple_qmerge.jpg

- serve per settare globalmente le use flags e quindi mostra la USE in questione e i pkt che la usano. (con la descrizione in fondo)

Settaggio USE specifiche http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/adv_qmerge.jpg

- serve per settare le USE per ogni singolo pacchetto.

fatemi sapere a qc puo' interessare.

Magari sett prox sistemo i buggetti e lo posto.

ciao

----------

## OKreZ

 *xchris wrote:*   

> fatemi sapere a qc puo' interessare.

 

Certo che interessa !

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Magari sett prox sistemo i buggetti e lo posto.

 

Posta posta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

avoja.

se ha qualche bug posso vedere di darti una mano.

----------

